# Hope burns bright in Minnesota



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> MINNEAPOLIS -- Long after the Timberwolves' locker room had mostly emptied following their loss to the Hornets on Nov. 10, a couple of stray teammates spotted Karl-Anthony Towns sitting in his chair, head bowed, muttering about something gone wrong.
> 
> It was unclear why Towns was so frustrated. The Timberwolves had lost at home, again, but they hung tight without Andrew Wiggins and Ricky Rubio, and Towns played well -- 19 points, 13 rebounds, the usual light-on-his-feet defense. The Wolves were 4-3, a feel-good entry into the muddled race for one of the last two playoff spots in the West. What could be wrong?
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/14149298/the-long-hard-road-redemption-plan-minnesota-starting-make-sense


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I personally think their best line-up at the moment is Rubio/Wiggins/Shabazz/Towns/Garnett. I haven't seen that group share the floor very much thusfar, but I just don't see how teams would score against that unit. They are a slightly improved offensive version of the starting line-up right now.


----------

